# I just picked up the new LUMEN-ARROWs from Lumenok---- AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Rut-n-Hard (Aug 22, 2006)

Has anyone else shot these unbelievable LUMEN-ARROWS ? They are made by Lumenok and are the fool proof way to combined toughness , and 100% light up everytime shotability, because of the diameter (tight fit) and the arrows are made for the lumenok it takes a beating and is the brightest lumenok yet and it stays lit longer and has a removable battery! ! ! IT LIGHTS UP EVERY TIME PERIOD!!!!!! This might sound crazy but i have shot lumenoks and other arrows for ten years, but this is the baddest azz combo ever!!!!! LOts of stuff is gonna die in season 2 now!!!!!


----------



## elkski (Feb 4, 2005)

Not to be a naysayer but I don't see why I would want to shoot with a light on my arrow?? I usually get pass through s and find my arrow so how is it going to help me. I have seen them shot at shoots and they look fun for the kids and such but if I add any weight it will be a bigger bH mass. I mean even in Texas hog hunting at night??
Now this might make a neat video but not sure it will help me find an animal.. I look just as hard no matter where I think I hit them.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76m4mtxXLjY


----------



## Rut-n-Hard (Aug 22, 2006)

You da man!!!!! I DARE YOU TO SHOOT ONE JUST ONCE!!! FORGET THAT I DOUBLE DOG DARE YOU!!!!!!!!!


elkski said:


> Not to be a naysayer but I don't see why I would want to shoot with a light on my arrow?? I usually get pass through s and find my arrow so how is it going to help me. I have seen them shot at shoots and they look fun for the kids and such but if I add any weight it will be a bigger bH mass. I mean even in Texas hog hunting at night??
> Now this might make a neat video but not sure it will help me find an animal.. I look just as hard no matter where I think I hit them.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76m4mtxXLjY


----------



## elkski (Feb 4, 2005)

That is not my hog hunting utube... That is a stud who posts over on Texasboars.com the ultimate hog hunters hang out... I have killed my share and got 2 with a bow this year. One was at 10:30pm on a full moon night and I bet a nock light would have been cool to watch. I don't video my huntsukey:


----------



## Rut-n-Hard (Aug 22, 2006)

there not for specialty shooting or video bro! They are to see where or arrow goes, and also does!!! try it once and you will know what i mean!!!! they should be on every arrow everytime in my opinion!!!!


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Eventually the price will go down on them.


----------



## drysmoke (Apr 9, 2008)

*You Like Hog Huntin*

Check out this website it's one of the best I have found for hogs.
www.texashoghunter.com 
Hurry they have a drawing for a Night vision hog Hunt. Tell them drysmoke sent you


----------



## oregonelkslayer (Feb 15, 2007)

*wish*

If they were only allowed in my state.:embara:


----------



## Solo Todd (Dec 18, 2003)

Rut-n-Hard said:


> Has anyone else shot these unbelievable LUMEN-ARROWS ? They are made by Lumenok and are the fool proof way to combined toughness , and 100% light up everytime shotability, because of the diameter (tight fit) and the arrows are made for the lumenok it takes a beating and is the brightest lumenok yet and it stays lit longer and has a removable battery! ! ! IT LIGHTS UP EVERY TIME PERIOD!!!!!! This might sound crazy but i have shot lumenoks and other arrows for ten years, but this is the baddest azz combo ever!!!!! LOts of stuff is gonna die in season 2 now!!!!!


 Thats what the man said. I'm sold on them as well.


----------



## bigredtn (May 28, 2009)

does the arrow nock always stay lit untill battery is removed????? it would seem dum as many hunters are up and out 2 hours b 4 light starts 2 apear. Thus drawing attention to the hunter wether he/she bein' in the tree or on the ground.......:mg:


----------



## Lumenok (May 1, 2008)

*How Lumenoks work*



fordkid16 said:


> does the arrow nock always stay lit untill battery is removed????? it would seem dum as many hunters are up and out 2 hours b 4 light starts 2 apear. Thus drawing attention to the hunter wether he/she bein' in the tree or on the ground.......:mg:


Fordkid,
The Lumenok is really a very simple device. It can be turned off very easily, and comes on without any effort besides shooting you arrow. They can be shot hundreds of times, and the new Lumenok Blazer in our Lumen-Arrows features a replacable battery. If you want to know more about how it works, you can veiw videos and read documents on our "HowTo" page at the following:
http://www.lumenok.net/howto.htm 
Lighter, brighter, less complicated and Made in the USA. #1 in lighted arrow nocks. The Burt Coyote Co.

Eric Price


----------



## patriot02 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Lumenok*

Is anyone else aware that Lumenok or any other illuminated style nock disqualifies an archer from the Pope & Young record books. While I am not a trophy only hunter I would be pretty ticked off if I shot an animal that qualified for the books and was denied because of my lighted nock. 


1. No electronic or battery-powered devices shall be attached to the arrow.


----------

